# Der Ultimative Aion Guide



## Geige (29. August 2009)

Hey Leute,
Unser Ex-Legions Leader (im OW Forum bekannt unter dem Namen AmokK) hat
wie ich finde einen genialen Guid rund um das Thema Aion geschrieben!
Ich poste ihn hier mit seiner Erlaubnis,
ich passe ihn blos nochmal an Buffed an!

mfg
Geige
Das Orginal: http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread....326#post9473326
-----------------------------------

_Der ultimative Aion-Guide​_

Was ist Aion und welche Rassen gibt es?

Die Klassen und ihre Aufgaben

PvP, PvE & PvPvE

Abyss, Heldensystem und mehr

Legionssystem

Besonderheiten von und um Aion

Die Berufe

FAQ

Linkliste

Dieser Guide ist kein Power-Level Guide und soll auch keinesfalls eine komplette Ansammlung von allem Wissen. Er dient primär als Leitfaden für neue Spieler, die mit Aion noch nicht so vertraut sind.
Wer weiterführende Information möchte, dem seien die Links an zu raten, die unter den einzelnen Artikeln stehen, sowie die Seiten die in der Linksammlung stehen.

Wer Fehler findet, schicke mir bitte eine PM.

Dank geht an: Brotkante & Galandriel, welche mir Tatkräftig geholfen haben.

Quellen:
http://powerwiki.na.aiononline.com/aion
http://aion.onlinewelten.com/news.php?catid=8
http://eu.aiononline.com/de/?src=hdr
http://www.aion-wings.de/
http://www.atreia.de/


MfG,

AmmokK


----------



## Geige (29. August 2009)

*Was ist AION?*

AION ist ein Massevly Multiplayer Online Role Playing Game (MMORPG), welches in der Welt Atreia spielt, in welcher ein Kampf zwischen den Elyos und den Asmodiern entfacht ist, die jeweils versuchen die Reste vom Turm der Ewigkeit der Gegenseite zu zerstören.
Weitere Hintergründe sind hier zu finden: 
http://aion.onlinewelten.com/articles.php?id=8
*
Welche Rassen gibt es?*

Es gibt 3 wichtige Rassen: Elyos, Asmodier und Balaur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die Elyos sehen sich vom Gott Aion als favorisiert an, da sie auf der „schönen“ Seite der entzwei gebrochenen Welt leben konnten, welches jedoch zu ihrer Überheblichkeit führte. Sie leben auf der unteren Hälfte Atreias, welche von Sonne und Wärme überflutet ist und wurden so zu den anmutigen Geschöpfen die sie heute sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die Asmodier hingegen leben auf der oberen Hälfte, welche für Finsternis und Verzweiflung steht. Sie schafften es jedoch, im Laufe der Zeit, sich diesen Umständen an zu passen und sogar wieder auf zu blühen. Als Folge der immerzu andauernden Kampfes um's Überleben, haben sie ein raueres Aussehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Balaur sind eine nicht spielbare Fraktion, welche den Anlass zur Spaltung der ehemals einen Rasse, gaben. Während die Elyos Frieden schliessen wollten, wollten die Asmodier sie ausrotten. Es kam zum Eklat, wodurch der Turm der Ewigkeit zerstört wurde.
Ursprünglich wurden die Balaur von Aion erschaffen um die Menschen zu beschützen. Als diese zu mächtig wurden und ihrer Aufgabe nicht mehr Folge leisteten, war dies die Basis für den Krieg, der heute herrscht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den weniger wichtigen Rassen:
Die Shugo.
Sie sind meist in Berufen wie Händler oder sonstigen Dienstleistungen an zu treffen, jedoch gibt es auch welche unter ihnen, die kriegerisch veranlagt sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Krall.
Eine sehr kriegerische Rasse, welche pysisch absolut überlegen ist. Im Laufe der Zeit, haben sie viele andere Völker versklavt und kontrollieren große Teile Atreias. Sie sind bei den Elyos an zu treffen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Mau.
Sie sind das Gegenstück der Krall, auf der Seite der Asmodier.
Aggressiv, flink und kämpferisch, stellen sie durchaus eine Bedrohung für die Asmodier da, durch ihre Uneinigkeit haben sie es jedoch nie zu etwas Großen gebracht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Informationen zu den einzelnen Rassen könnt ihr hier finden: 
http://aion.onlinewelten.com/articles.php?id=48
http://aion.onlinewelten.com/articles.php?id=17


----------



## Geige (29. August 2009)

*Welche Klassen gibt es?*

Zu Beginn kann man sich zwischen 4 Primärklassen entscheiden: Krieger, Magier, Priester und Späher.
Wenn man Level 9 geworden ist, kann man einen Quest absolvieren, mit welchem man zur Hauptstadt seiner Fraktion kommt. Im Verlauf dieser Quest legt man sich auf seine endgültige Klasse fest. Krieger können Gladiator oder Templer werden, Magier werden Zauberer oder Beschwörer, Späher Assassinen oder Jäger und Priester wählen zwischen Kleriker und Kantor.
In der Hauptstadt angekommen und die Quest beendet, wird man Level 10, egal wieweit der Fortschritt im 9ten Level war.


*Der Gladiator.*
Seine Aufgaben: Primär dient der Gladiator als Nahkampf DPS-Klasse, jedoch ist er auch sehr gut als Off-Tank zu gebrauchen.
Welche Rüstungen kann er tragen: Alle, inklusive Schilder.
Welche Waffen stehen ihm zur Verfügung: 1h-Schwerter, 2h-Schwerter, Dolche, Keulen, Bögen & Stangenwaffen.
Stats: 

Stärke: 115
Ausdauer: 115
Schnelligkeit: 100
Genauigkeit: 100
Intelligenz: 90
Geist: 90




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Templer.*
Seine Aufgaben: Der Templer ist der perfekte Tank und sollte auch als solches eingesetzt werden.
Welche Rüstungen kann er tragen: Alle, inklusive Schilder.
Welche Waffen stehen ihm zur Verfügung: 1h-Schwerter, 2h-Schwerter & Keulen.
Stats: 

Stärke: 115
Ausdauer: 100
Schnelligkeit: 100
Genauigkeit: 100
Intelligenz: 90
Geist: 105




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Zauberer.*
Seine Aufgaben: Sowohl hoher Zauber-Schaden, sowie CC sind sein Fachgebeit. Zudem verfügen sie über sehr gute Möglichkeiten Area-Schaden zu machen.
Welche Rüstungen kann er tragen: Stoff
Welche Waffen stehen ihm zur Verfügung: Bücher und Orbs
Stats: 

Stärke: 90
Ausdauer: 90 
Schnelligkeit: 100
Genauigkeit: 100
Intelligenz: 120
Geist: 110




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Beschwörer.*
Seine Aufgaben: Im Gegensatz zum Zauberer, ist er eher dafür zuständig die Gegner zu Debuffen und greift mit seinen Elementaren an.
Welche Rüstungen kann er tragen: Stoff
Welche Waffen stehen ihm zur Verfügung: Bücher und Orbs
Stats:

Stärke: 90
Ausdauer: 90 
Schnelligkeit: 100
Genauigkeit: 100
Intelligenz: 115
Geist: 115




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Assassine.*
Seine Aufgaben: Viel Nahkampfschaden in wenig Zeit austeilen. Ideal auch als Unterbrecher, aufgrund seiner hohen Angriffsgeschwindigkeit.
Welche Rüstungen kann er tragen: Stoff & Leder
Welche Waffen stehen ihm zur Verfügung: Dolche, Schwerter & Bögen
Stats:

Stärke: 110
Ausdauer: 100
Schnelligkeit: 110
Genauigkeit: 100
Intelligenz: 90
Geist: 90




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Jäger.*
Seine Aufgaben: Guter Allrounder, der im Fern- und Nahkampf ordentlich Schaden anrichten kann. Die Fähigkeit Fallen zu stellen ist ebenfalls nicht ausser Acht zu lassen.
Welche Rüstungen kann er tragen: Stoff & Leder
Welche Waffen stehen ihm zur Verfügung: Bögen, Dolche & Schwerter
Stats:

Stärke: 100
Ausdauer: 100
Schnelligkeit: 115
Genauigkeit: 115
Intelligenz: 90
Geist: 90




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Kleriker.*
Seine Aufgaben: Ganz klar das Heilen der Gruppe. Trotz allem besitzt er die Möglichkeit noch passablen Schaden aus zu teilen, sowohl im Nah- wie im Fernkampf.
Welche Rüstungen kann er tragen: Stoff, Leder, Kette & Schilde
Welche Waffen stehen ihm zur Verfügung: Keulen & Stäbe
Stats:

Stärke: 105
Ausdauer: 110
Schnelligkeit: 90
Genauigkeit: 90
Intelligenz: 105
Geist: 110




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Kantor.*
Seine Aufgaben: Er verfügt über eine Menge Buffs die der Gruppe dienlich sind. Zudem kann er recht gute Heilungen raushauen, was ihn zu einem gern gesehenen Member  in Gruppen macht.
Welche Rüstungen kann er tragen: Stoff, Leder, Kette & Schilde
Welche Waffen stehen ihm zur Verfügung: Keulen & Stäbe
Stats:

Stärke: 110
Ausdauer: 105
Schnelligkeit: 90
Genauigkeit: 90
Intelligenz: 105
Geist: 110




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die hier beschriebenen Aufgaben spiegeln den Durchschnitt wieder, wie die Klassen aktuell gespielt werden. Es steht natürlich jedem frei, seine Klasse so zu spielen wie er selbst dies möchte. In wieweit dies jedoch effektiv ist, sei dahin gestellt.


Besonderheiten einzelner Klassen.
Nahkämpfer können Shards nutzen, welche den Schaden der Angriffe erhöhen. Hierbei wird pro Angriff ein Shard verbraucht. Magier haben ein solches Privileg nicht, habe dafür aber einen höheren Basisschaden.
Assassinen und Jäger können sich unsichtbar machen, wobei diese Fähigkeit beim Assassinen wesentlich besser ist, insbesondere im höheren Level.
Jäger ist die wahrscheinlich teuerste Klasse, weil sowohl Pfeile aus auch Fallen herstellen, sehr ins Geld laufen können.
Beschwörer können, wie der Name schon sagt, Kreaturen herbeirufen. Diese stehen jeweils für eines der Elemente: Feuer, Wasser, Luft und Erde. Die Kreaturen haben jeweils 3 Stufen, welche im Laufe des Spiels erworben werden können. Ist das Spell-Level hoch genug, kann man den nächsten Grad des Elementars beschwören.
Gladiatoren, Assassinen & Jäger sind die einzigen die 2 Einhandwaffen gleichzeitig nutzen können. Bei Gladiatoren ist dafür ein Stigma von Nöten, Assassinen und Jäger erhalten diese Fähigkeit als passiven Skill.


Weiterführende Informationen:
http://powerwiki.na.aiononline.com/aion/Classes (Englisch)
Sobald powerwiki in Deutsch verfügbar ist, wird der Link ersetzt.


----------



## Geige (29. August 2009)

Aion ist ein Spiel, in welchem PvP und PvE sehr eng miteinander verflochten sind. Dies macht sich zu Beginn zwar noch nicht bemerkbar, jedoch umso mehr, wenn man an Level 20 kratzt. Mehr dazu später.

*
PvE:*
Der normale PvE-Content ist dem anderer Spiele sehr ähnlich. Quest machen, Sachen herstellen, Gegenstände sammeln.
Für diejenigen unter euch, die sich fragen ob Aion ein Grinder im Sinne von Lineage ][ & Co ist: Nein. Es besteht zwar durchaus die Möglichkeit sich komplett durch's Spiel zu Grinden, jedoch hat dies mehr Nachteile als Vorteile.
Die Vorteile von Questen liegen auf der Hand: So bekommt man zB für einige Quest-Abschlüsse Titel anerkannt, welche man im Menü aktivieren kann und die dann einen Bonus geben. Der Grinder hat hier zB das Nachsehen und guckt in die Röhre.
Auch Berufe können einem Titel bringen, welche mehr oder weniger nützlich sind.

*
PvP:*
Die Duelle Spieler gegen Spieler gewinnen im Laufe der Zeit mehr und mehr an Bedeutung. Wenn man in die Gebiete kommt die um Level 20 sind, kann es einem schonmal passieren daß ein Rift erscheint und man plötzlich umgeben ist von Feinden.
Wie auch schon für PvE, gibt es auch für PvP teilweise Titel zu erlangen.


*PvPvE:*
Wie man oben schon erkennen kann, ist PvE und PvP sehr verflochten. Zwar ist es möglich, einer der Spielarten größtenteils aus dem Weg zu gehen, sehr ratsam ist dieses jedoch nicht.
Reine PvP-Spieler werden langsamer leveln und reine PvE-Spieler werden nicht so schnell die Vorteile geniessen können, für Abyss-Punkte Sachen zu erwerben, da man AP schneller durch das Töten von echten Spielern, als durch Mob-Farmen bekommt.


*Besonderheiten:*
Zu bestimmten Zeiten gehen in einigen Gebieten Portale auf – Rifts genannt - , durch welche man in die Gebiete des Gegners reisen kann und diesen gehörig nerven kann.
Nachteil für die Angreifer und Glück für die Angegriffenen: Die Rifts werden auf dem Bildschirm angekündigt. Wer also noch fliehen will, hat noch eine Chance dies zu tun.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr zum PvP und zum Abyss im nächsten Punkt.


----------



## Geige (29. August 2009)

*Der Abyss:*

Der Abyss besteht aus 3 Teilen, wobei der untere Teil eher für Low-Levels gedacht ist.
Hier die einzelnen Teile des Abyss:

*Der obere Teil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Der mittlere Teil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Der untere Teil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*


*Abysspunkte:*
Abysspunkte werden benötigt um sich High-End Ausrüstung zu kaufen. Man bekommt sie durch diverse Tätigkeiten, als da wären:
-Spieler der gegnerischen Fraktion töten
-Feindliche NPCs töten
-Quests absolvieren
-Mobs töten

Was man gewinnen kann, kann man natürlich auch wieder verlieren und zwar durch:
-Getötet werden (egal ob NPC, Spieler oder Mob)
-Ausgeben von Abysspunkten

Im Abyss gibt es zudem einnehmbare Festungen, welche zu Beginn erstmal aus den Klauen der Balaur gerissen werden wollen. Auch Artefakte, welche besondere Effekte haben (beispielsweise riesige Explosionen), können eingesetzt werden.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJPbXpO5PM8&feature=fvsr


Ein weiteres Feature in Aion ist das Heldensystem, welches beinhaltet, daß man, je nach Anzahl der vorhandenen Abysspunkte, einen bestimmten Rang bekleidet. Wichtigster Rang ist, wie sollte es anders sein, der erste Rang. Dieser Spieler erhält den Rang &#8222;Held&#8220; (Englisch Hero, Deutsch ist mir noch nicht bekannt) und hat besondere Fähigkeiten, welche ihn zB besonders stark machen.
Jedoch hat er auch Nachteile, wie zB die Tatsache dass man für das Töten eines Heldes besser belohnt wird, was ihn natürlich zum Freiwild werden lässt.

Nicht zu vergessen sind die Balaur, welche je nach Lust und Laune auch mal in einen Kampf eingreifen können. Der Haken an der Sache ist jedoch, das keiner weiß ob und wann sie eingreifen, geschweige denn wem sie helfen werden. Sie können nämlich sowohl auf Seiten der Gewinner, sowie auf Seiten des Underdogs eingreifen. Ein Blick gen Himmel kann also nichts schaden, wenn man sich im Abyss aufhält.

Mehr zum Abyss und dem Heldensystem:
http://aion.onlinewelten.com/articles.php?id=37
http://aion.onlinewelten.com/articles.php?id=120


----------



## Geige (29. August 2009)

*Das Legionssystem:*

Wie in jedem MMO, kann man auch in Aion Gilden erstellen. Diese nennen sich in Aion Legionen.

Hier folgt die Auflistung von Bedingungen, Preisen und maximaler Anzahl der Mitglieder.

Legions-Level: 1
Kosten: 10.000 Kinah
Benötigte Memberzahl: -
Benötigte Abysspunkte: -
Maximale Memberzahl: 30

Legions-Level: 2
Kosten: 100.000 Kinah
Benötigte Memberzahl: 10
Benötigte Abysspunkte: -
Maximale Memberzahl: 60

Legions-Level: 3
Kosten: 1.000.000 Kinah
Benötigte Memberzahl: 20
Benötigte Abysspunkte: 20.000
Maximale Memberzahl: 90

Es ist zu berücksichtigen dass das Legions-Level einen Einfluss darauf hat, welche Abyss-Items man kaufen und nutzen kann.

Ein nettes Feature von Legionen ist ebenfalls, dass man mit Legions-Level 3, selber ein Symbol erstellen kann, welches dann auf den Umhängen sichtbar ist. Dieses Symbol muss eine Größe von 256x256 haben und emblem.tga oder emblem.bmp heißen und kann vom Legions-Leiter geändert werden.
Auf Level 1 bekommt man immerhin das Zeichen der Rasse dazu und mit Level 2 kann man sich aus diesem Pool eines auswählen:

http://www.atreia.de/uploads/inlineshots/1...?rand=953881288

Weiterführende Infos: http://powerwiki.na.aiononline.com/aion/Legions (Englisch)


----------



## Geige (29. August 2009)

*Besonderheiten von und um Aion.*

*Das Fliegen.*
Anfangs noch als wichtiges Feature erwähnt, entpuppt es sich inzwischen mehr als eine nette Dreingabe. In vielen Gebieten ist Fliegen generell nicht möglich, welches auf ein Mangel an Äther – welches zum fliegen von Nöten ist – zurück zu führen ist. Im Gegenzug kann man dafür aber überall seine Flügel ausbreiten und gleiten, wodurch, nach ein wenig Übung, durchaus eine erwähnenswerte Zeitersparnis resultieren kann.
Zudem sei hier gesagt, dass es unterschiedliche Flügel gibt, mit unterschiedlichen Stats. Auch Tränke welche die Flugzeit erhöhen existieren.

Hier einige Beispiele:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Manastones.​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Manastones sind eine Art Steine, welche man in seine Rüstungen und Waffen einbauen kann. Je nach Level und Rüstungsqualität, variiert die Anzahl der Slots.
Hier die Liste dazu: 
http://www.aionarmory.com/search.aspx?browse=1.5.4


*Godstones.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dies sind spezielle Steine, welche nur ein Waffen eingebaut werden können, die ein Godstone-Sockel besitzen. Mehr als ein Godstone pro Waffe ist nicht möglich.
Hier natürlich auch eine Übersicht: 
http://www.aionarmory.com/search.aspx?browse=1.5.3

*
Stigmas.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stigmas sind klassenspezifische „Steine“ welche man ausrüsten kann. Diese verleihen einem (meist kurzfristig), diverse Boni oder lehren einen Zauber.
Hier eine Liste: 
http://www.aionarmory.com/search.aspx?browse=1.5.1


----------



## Geige (29. August 2009)

*Oft gestellte Fragen.*

*Systemvoraussetzungen:*
Minimale Systemvoraussetzungen
- Microsoft Windows XP SP2 
- 2,8 GHz CPU oder besser
- 1 GB RAM 
- nVidia 5900 Ultra mit 128 MB RAM oder ATI Radeon x700 mit 128MB RAM oder besser
- 15 GB Festplattenspeicher
- DVD-ROM Laufwerk
- DirectX 9.0c
- Breitband-Internet-Verbindung

Empfohlene Systemvoraussetzungen
- Microsoft Windows XP SP2 oder Vista 
- Dual Core CPU mit 2,0 GHz oder vergleichbar
- 2 GB RAM 
- nVidia 6800 mit 256 MB RAM oder ATI Radeon x800 mit 256 MB oder besser
- 15 GB Festplattenspeicher
- DVD-ROM Laufwerk
- DirectX 9.0c
- Breitband-Internet-Verbindung 


*Die Engine:*
Aion basiert auf der CryEngine. Dies ist die Engine welche von CryTek für Far Cry 1 entwickelt wurde und hat rein gar nichts mit Crysis zu tun.

*
Läuft Aion bei mir flüssig?*
Ein guter Anhaltspunkt um dieser Frage auf den Grund zu gehen, ist folgender Thread:
http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?t=399706

*
Wo stehen die Server für Deutschland?*
Die deutschsprachigen Server stehen in Frankfurt. Für eine gute Anbindung ist also bestens gesorgt.


*Wie viele Char-Slots gibt es?*
8


*Kann ich beide Rassen spielen?*
Jein.
Man kann pro Server nur eine Rasse spielen, jedoch kann man auf einem anderen Server, die andere Rasse spielen.


*Wird es Aion auf Deutsch geben?*
Ja.


*Kann ich meinen Char nachträglich verändern?*
In Korea ist dies mittels Zahlung eines kleinen Betrages (RL Geld!) möglich. Ob und wenn ja, wie, dieses in NA oder EU möglich sein wird, ist noch nicht bekannt.

*
In welcher Version wird Aion bei uns released?*
1.5


*Gibt es vor Release einen Whipe?*
Ja.


*Ich habe einen Pre-Order Account, was bringt mir dass?*
Damit könnt ihr 5 Tage früher als der Rest anfangen.

*
Wann geht’s los?*
Am 25.09.09 für alle ohne Pre-Order.
Am 20.09.09 für alle mit Pre-Order.
*

Ich habe Pre-Order. Wird mein Char dann am 25.09.09 wieder gelöscht?*
Nein.

*
Wann ist die Open Beta ?*
Vom 6.09.09 bis zum 13.09.09


*Wie komme ich in die Open Beta?*
Jeder der Zugang zu einer Close Beta hatte kann definitiv teilnehmen. Auch Leute die noch nicht dieses Privileg hatten, werden Open Beta Key bekommen können. Wie und wo, ist noch nicht bekannt.


*Welche Version wird die Open Beta haben?*
1.5

*
Man kann doch mit Pre-Order schon vorher seinen Char erstellen, wann und wie geht dass?*
Ab dem 18.09.09 geht dies.

*
Warum stehen die Berufe noch nicht im Guide?*
Ich hatte noch keine Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (29. August 2009)

Hier eine Sammlung wichtiger und informativer Links.

Die NCSoft Account-Seite.
https://secure.ncsoft.com/cgi-bin/accountManagement.pl

Die offizielle deutschsprachige HP.
http://eu.aiononline.com/de/

Der Twitter von Amboss.
http://twitter.com/aion_amboss

Die Powerwiki. Umfangreichstes Informationsportal, noch in Englisch.
http://powerwiki.na.aiononline.com/aion

Sehr gute, deutsche Infos zu Aion.
http://www.atreia.de/

Deutsche Seite mit Guides.
http://www.aionguides.de/

Umfangreiche englische Datenbank.
http://www.aionarmory.com/

Stigma-Calculator
http://terhix.com/stigma/

Rollenspieler-Treffpunkt.
http://die-zweite-seele.twof-pap.de/index.php


Foren und generelle Community-Sites werden hier nicht erwähnt, schliesslich kann sich darüber jeder selbst informieren und zweitens würde es den Rahmen einfach sprengen.


----------



## Geige (29. August 2009)

Schlusswort.

Es gibt natürlich noch eine Menge mehr zu Aion zu erzählen als hier in den paar Beiträgen steht.
Wie jedoch schon zu Anfang gesagt, soll dies nur ein kleiner Überblick sein.
Wer sich über weitere interessante Sachen wie zB die 12 Lords, die Charakter-Stats, das Stigma-System, Makros uvm. informieren möchte, dem sei die Linkliste an's Herz gelegt.

Da dies der vermutlich letzte Post in diesem Guide ist, könnt ihr nun auch gerne was drunter schreiben, wenn ihr möchtet.
Gute Vorschläge oder Tipps zu Verbesserungen, werden bei Bedarf übernommen.


MfG,

AmmokK


----------



## Geige (29. August 2009)

Ein wie ich finde super gelungener Allround Guide!

Sollte die ein oder andere Frage sinnlos machen!

Dieser post hier fungiert als platzhalter, da er vl auch noch Berufe ergänzen will!

mfg
Geige


----------



## Enyalios (29. August 2009)

Sticky plz !

Super Arbeit - hat sicher Mühe gemacht diese Informationen zusammenzutragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanier (29. August 2009)

Woha! 
Das ist wirklich ein "Ultimativer" Guide, super Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts nicht dran zu meckern, nur an denen die die Fragen stellen die hier beantwortet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (29. August 2009)

Ich schließe mich mal an ein Sticky wäre angebracht!


----------



## Dormamu (29. August 2009)

jo ich wäre auch für ein Sticky.


----------



## Tamîkus (29. August 2009)

großes lob für die arbeit dieser thread verdient ein  sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dessertdog (29. August 2009)

Ich wünsche mir auch einen Sticky für diesen geilen Guide  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _flo93_ (29. August 2009)

Sehr gut geschrieben. Finde auch, das ein Sticky das mindeste wäre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psyger (29. August 2009)

vote für sticky


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (29. August 2009)

Sehr guter Guide. Ist aufjeden fall nen Sticky wert!


----------



## AmmokK (29. August 2009)

Servus buffed-Gemeinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe gemerkt daß ich sogar noch nen Account hier habe aus WoW-Zeiten.

Danke für´s Lob, ich hoffe der Guide hilft einigen weiter bei Ihren Fragen zu und um Aion.

Und Geige? Es heißt AmmokK, 2m 2k ^^


MfG,

AmmokK


----------



## AmmokK (29. August 2009)

Es gibt 7 Hauptberufe und einen "Nebenberuf".

*Die Hauptberufe.*

*Alchemist.​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was kann er herstellen: Schriftrollen, Tränke, Elixiere, Zauberbücher, Orbs, Heil- und Manatränke sowie Rezepte.
Am besten geeignet für Magier.



*Handwerker.​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was kann er herstellen: Juwelen, Holzwaffen, Bögen, 2-Hand Waffen aus Holz und Schmuck.
Am besten geeignet für Späher und Priester.



*Koch.​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was kann er herstellen: Reinigungsrituale, Essen (HP-Reg) und Trinken (MP-Reg).
Nützlich für alle Klassen.



*Rüstungsschmied.​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was kann er herstellen: Ketten, Plattenrüstung, Schilde, Drähte, Platten, usw.
Am sinnigsten für Kriegerklassen und Priester.



*Schneider.​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was kann er herstellen: Stoffe, Leinen, Leder, Stoff- und Lederrüstungen.
Sinnvoll für: Magier- und Späherklassen.



*Waffenschmied.​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was kann er herstellen: Schwerter, Dolche, 2-Hand Schwerter, Zauberstäbe, Nägel, Barren, usw.
Sinnig für: Krieger- und Späherklassen sowie Kleriker.



*Wandler (deutscher Name noch offen).​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was kann er herstellen: Durch wandeln kann man auf Items andere Sachen herstellen
Nutzen und Klassen: Noch offen. Hierzu fehlen mir die Informationen.
Es ist mir nicht bekannt ob dieser Beruf, wie die Restlichen, auch bis 449 geht.



Besonderheit bei den Berufen ist Folgendes: Man kann prinzipiell jeden Beruf ausüben, jedoch kann man nur zwei Berufe bis zum aktuellen Maximal-Level 449 lernen, bei allen anderen ist bei 399 Schluss. (Stand: Version 1.5)

Als letztes noch ein paar Worte zu dem ominösen "Nebenberuf": Sammeln.
Sammeln kann jeder und es gibt keinerlei Einschränkungen. Man sollte man sich jedoch, aufgrund des erhöhten Zeitaufkommens, erstmal auf eine Sparte des Sammelns spezialisieren, also entweder Äther-Abbau oder Vitality Extraction (deutscher Name noch unbekannt).

Weitere Informationen zu den Berufen gibt es hier:
http://www.atreia.de/content/30/handwerk/1/


----------



## Tamîkus (29. August 2009)

gogo der thread verdienz ein sticky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AmmokK (29. August 2009)

Berufe wurden erweitert, da Morphing fehlte.
Nebenberufe wurde ebenfalls editiert, dahingehend daß nun dort steht welche Sparten es dort gibt.


----------



## _flo93_ (29. August 2009)

Danke für die Berufeinfo....

Wieso is das hier immer noch kein sticky???^^


----------



## Dessertdog (30. August 2009)

Hab ich schon gesagt das es ein Sticky verdient hat? ^^

vote for it! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dugal (30. August 2009)

vote for STICKY!!


----------



## Tamîkus (30. August 2009)

_flo93_ schrieb:


> Danke für die Berufeinfo....
> 
> Wieso is das hier immer noch kein sticky???^^



die admins sind vl im urlaub vl darum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (1. September 2009)

Sehr guter Guide! /Sticky !


Wobei ich muss mal Klugscheißen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_Mangel an Äther – welches zum fliegen von Nöten ist – zurück zu führen ist_

/sv_klugscheiss 1
Der Mangel an Äther kann es nicht sein! Warum? Äther defeniert das "WAS" was da ist wenn nichts mehr da ist. Also angenommen wir haben einen Raum. Wo überhaupt nichts drin ist. Keine Atome etc. Das wäre der Äther. Deshalb sagt man auch ... irgendwas durch den äther schicken ( Radiostrahlen in den Weltraum ).

/sv_klugscheiss 0

Wobei ich nicht Wikipedia befragt habe sondern das nur aus meiner Ausbildung weiß.. ob das noch so haltbar ist keine Ahnung ^^

Alternativ:

Der Mangel an Dichteunterschied in Medium zu medium verhindert den Auftrieb durch bewegung und Aerodynamik und somit ist ein Fliegen unmöglich....

obwohl bei Blizzard geht es auch warum nicht hier...


----------



## Berserkius (1. September 2009)

Sticky ganz klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (1. September 2009)

Leute...
Das ist bis jetzt das sinnvollste was ich im AION bereich jehmals gesehen habe.
*Auch ich sage DANKE, und verneige mich.*

Die Kinnlade ist noch immer an meinem Tisch.. also unten...
äh ja.. hat sich gelohnt heut durch zu machen^^

Gute Nacht freunde.


----------



## sympathisant (1. September 2009)

nichts neues, aber alles übersichtlich zusammengefasst ... lesenswert.


----------



## Phash (1. September 2009)

danke für diesen Guide

und die vielen guten Bilder

- auch wenn ich aufgrund dieser Bilder entschieden habe, Aion keine Chance zu geben - es sieht mir irgendwie zu mangamäßig aus... und diese eine nicht spielbare Rasse sieht aus wie Pokemons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



find ich, total subjektiv, schrecklich - wie gesagt, danke für die Entscheidungshilfe


----------



## Geige (10. September 2009)

AmmokK schrieb:


> Und Geige? Es heißt AmmokK, 2m 2k ^^



Ich war Urlaubsreif und es war kurz nach dem Aufstehen x.X
Tut Mir leid Am*m*okK


----------



## Fox82 (10. September 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, dieser Fred hat wirklich Fragen beantwortet, die sich beim Spielen der Beta aufgetan haben! Dankeschön auch für die Berufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Die Beste Info war die, die die Engine betrifft! Dachte die CryEngine sei die, die hinter Crysis steckt...Dafür hätte AION nämlich ziemlich schlecht ausgesehen...wenns aber die FarCry Engine ist, find Ichs wiederum gar nicht soooo hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Tamaecki (10. September 2009)

/vote für Sticky


----------



## Aason (10. September 2009)

NICE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 STICKY


----------



## Paradiso (10. September 2009)

Auf die Frage "Kann man seinen Char später noch ändern?" :

Ja es ist möglich, ich wollte es nicht glaube als ich es gerade im Pandemonium gesehen habe.
Es gibt einen Shop wo eine Dame steht, die wenn man sie anspricht den Punkt "Plastic Chirugie" hat.
Wenn man drauf geht kommt man zum Charactercreator und man kann seinen Char von Kopf bis Fuß verändern.
Um nacher die Änderung zu bestätigen braucht man allerdings eine bestimmt Karte. Wo man die herbekommt weiß ich nochnicht.


----------



## Reo_MC (11. September 2009)

Großartiger Guide, thumbsup und weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aason (12. September 2009)

...so ein guter Thread und rutscht direkt auf ´Seite 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  machts mal Sticky hier...


----------



## SireS (12. September 2009)

/vote 4 sticky


----------



## tonygt (13. September 2009)

Vote for Sticky
und
/Push


----------

